# midnight commander option -P missing



## parcival (May 14, 2010)

Hi all,
i miss with FreeBSD_8 the option -P (latest mc Port).

Example FreeBSD:

```
Application Options:
  -V, --version                  Displays the current version
  -f, --datadir                  Print data directory
  -P, --printwd=<file>           Print last working directory to specified file
  -U, --subshell                 Enables subshell support (default)
  -u, --nosubshell               Disables subshell support
  -l, --ftplog=<file>            Log ftp dialog to specified file
  -D, --debuglevel=<integer>     Set debug level
  -v, --view=<file>              Launches the file viewer on a file
  -e, --edit=<file>              Edits one file

Please send any bug reports (including the output of `mc -V')
to mc-devel@gnome.org
```

and Linux

```
-h, --help             Zeigt diesen Hilfetext an
  -V, --version          Zeigt die aktuelle Version an
  -x, --xterm            Erzwingt xterm-Merkmale
  -d, --nomouse          MausunterstÃƒtzung in der Textversion abschalten
  -t, --termcap          Versucht, termcap statt terminfo zu verwenden
  -k, --resetsoft        Setzt Softkeys auf HP-Terminals zurÃƒÂ¼ck
  -s, --slow             FÃƒÂ¼r langsame Terminals
  -a, --stickchars       Normale Textzeichen zum Zeichnen benutzen
  -b, --nocolor          Anfrage auf AusfÃƒÂ¼hrung in schwarzweiÃƒ
  -c, --color            Anfrage fÃƒÂ¼r AusfÃƒÂ¼hrung im Farbmodus
  -C, --colors=ARG       Gibt eine Farbkonfiguration an
  -H, --help-colors      Zeigt einen Hilfebildschirm darÃƒÂ¼ber an, wie man
                         Farbschemen ÃƒÂ¤ndert
  -l, --ftplog=ARG       FTP-Dialog in die angegebene Datei mitprotokollieren
  -D, --debuglevel=ARG   Debugging-Level fÃƒÂ¼r das Samba-Dateisystem
  -f, --datadir          Datenverzeichnis anzeigen
  -P, --printwd=ARG      Arbeitsverzeichnis am Programmende ausgeben
  -U, --subshell         Schaltet Subshell-UnterstÃƒÂ¼tzung ein (normal)
  -u, --nosubshell       Schaltet Subshell-UnterstÃƒÂ¼tzung ab
  -v, --view=ARG         Startet den Ansichtsmodus fÃƒÂ¼r eine Datei
  -e, --edit=ARG         Bearbeitet eine Datei
  +Zeilennummer          Editor in dieser Zeile starten

Bitte senden Sie alle Fehlerberichte zusammen mit der Ausgabe von `mc -V'
```

How can i change this?

Thanks for each assistance

Stefan


----------



## JimW (May 14, 2010)

I'm not sure what you want to do.... but, have you tried creating an *alias* with whatever command line options you want to use?


----------

